# How do I return to the old program?



## bagas (May 31, 2021)

Hello.
Updated mysql57 port from 5.7.33 to 5.7.34.
After the update, the database has a heavy load.
I want to go back to 5.7.33, how best to do it.
mysql was installed from ports.

I think the problem is with the latest update of mysql57 - 5.7.34., Since before it the database did not have a load, but now the load is 100%.


----------



## SirDice (May 31, 2021)

The "easiest" is to revert the commit that updated it to 5.7.34 in your own branch. But that assumes you're somewhat familiar with git and have your ports tree checked out with git.


----------



## bagas (May 31, 2021)

SirDice said:


> The "easiest" is to revert the commit that updated it to 5.7.34 in your own branch. But that assumes you're somewhat familiar with git and have your ports tree checked out with git.


Tried returning the old mysql port, it didn't work. I had to reload the ports again.
I don’t know what to do now.


----------



## bagas (May 31, 2021)

I try the portdowngrade utility.
mysql57-server restored, but mysql57-client fails.


----------



## bagas (May 31, 2021)

Restored the old version 5.7.33
No load, class.
So it was definitely a matter of updating the mysql57 software - 5.7.34.


----------

